# CHARLES NEIL HAS PASSED AWAY



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to inform you That my friend Charles Neil has pasted away. I'm very sad!

Here's a post from facebook that Jeff who has been a great friend to Charles has posted

I am very sad to write that Charles passed away earlier this evening. Charles had been battling an infection and Sepsis for over eight months. As many of you saw on his weekly show, Charles lost over 100 pounds since last May. About four weeks ago other complications cropped up and he took a turn for the worse. He always had a very positive attitude which is why he didn't want too many specifics posted on Facebook because he didn't want everyone to worry.

Charles was a gifted woodworker and exceptional wood finisher. He is best known for his stunning tiger maple furniture pieces. He would always be going up into Pennsylvania and down to the Carolina's searching for that exceptional piece of wood. I, however, remember him for his amazing inventiveness. I would often say to him, "How do you come up with these things?" I have never seen someone come up with so many unique and clever solutions to a woodworking problem. In addition, he was one of the first woodworkers to take advantage of Youtube and publishing DVDs. His many Youtube and Woodcraft videos led him into creating a weekly woodworking show that was videoed, edited and hosted all in-house. The last formal show posted was #470 and with the many informal shows (including myself on video!) there are over 500 shows created and posted online. I also remember the many hours he spent tinkering in his finishing room to come up with his Pre-color (blotch) control.

Charles was an inspiration to many, many woodworkers. He loved to teach whether it was via his videos, the classes he hosted in his shop or just by inviting people over to work on a project. There were always people 'dropping in' because they were in the area or made a little side trip to meet Charles in person. There were also the 'regulars' like Sherri, Crystal, Devon, Billy, Ed, Sam, Norm, Jim P, Mike G and I guess myself.

I am not sure of what plans are being made by the family at this time. I'll let you know more as I learn more. We are still going ahead with the shop tool and wood sale on the 28th & 29th of December to help raise money for the family. Hopefully we will see some of you there.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

A beautiful maker gone to a woodworkers heaven…I for one will miss him, his wisdom and knowledge and his creations!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dez ,Charles was a dear friend , This is so sad ,I'm so grateful to have had know him even though we never met in person I spent many hours chatting with before a big part of the world discovered his great knowledge and giving nature. God bless his soul a very good man.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

A good guy all around, picked up quite a few tips from his videos and post over the years.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

I've lost one of my best friends.. I'm without words..


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

a1Jim,I'm sorry you've lost a good friend.Prayers and thoughts to you and his family.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

So sad to hear of Charles' passing. He was such an inspiration to so many of us.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Such bad news in such a short time. A week ago we were congratulating him on retirement and now he passed. I have had the honer of Charles helping me with a lumber problem. He was glad to help with all of his knowledge.
We will surely miss him.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

That is very sad new. RIP Charles


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sincere condolences to the friends and family.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, total ahock! Very sad….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

Been signed off thes ite do to the impossible scamming that was going on.

I met Charles online at his request as I was reviewing woodworking DVD's on Amazon and he wanted my input on his videos. He listened then did it his way.. Met Jim there before here.

Charles was the "Big Dog." Saw the email and here I am. Charles and I worked on a newsletter and that didn't go very far. He was doing educational videos before some of the big names. Just didn't go as far as he'd wanted. charles sent me here to LumberJocks 3416 days ago, to make my own way.

He was a creative inovative and clever guy, who got mad at me a couple times. But I have to say through his videos, and I have them all I saw how the pro did it!! *He was my how to mentor.
*
*Thankyou Charles, my world is better for you being in it.*


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Somehow I miss the "retirement" post you put up Jim; I guess because of all that's going on with my wife's medical issues. 
Wow this sad news really knock me down a few notches. Charles was a special man and a very talented woodworker. 
Rest in peace.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

total total total SHOCK !!
he is on my list of people to see this Spring when I go on my Blue Ridge trip.
he unselfishly gave so much to so many.
he will be sorely missed.

Edit: Charles was 69 years old. (DOB: 11/04/1950)

.

.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Farewell buddy. RIP. We will meet again.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

He'll remain in my "favorites" list 'till I'm gone.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

this is a "partial" list of the video library that Charles amassed.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZzO_zGEmte-ReLnvPSXcy5aTJEJw4G12

and his visit with Roy Underhill.





.

.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Big inspiration, big loss. Thanks for the post Jim.


----------



## BuckeyeDennis (Mar 24, 2019)

When I first became serious about woodworking, I was fortunate enough to find Charles's website and videos. They gave me a wonderful grounding in how to do things the right way. I can't imagine a more thorough beginner's tutorial on casework than Charles' Build a Pie Safe video series.

Although I never had the pleasure of meeting Charles, I feel like I've lost a friend.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

So sad to hear. He was a generous soul. Godspeed, Charles. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Rest in peace, Charles.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am absolutely heartbroken.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I kind of expected something like this, what with all the tools and supplies going up for sale. I'm sorry to see him go. Too young! Big loss for the wood working world.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles was not only a friend, he was the finest woodworker I have ever known. There was perhaps nothing he couldn't do. He was an encyclopedia of knowledge of the craft, a generous teacher who would spend hours helping a stranger with a woodworking question. He helped thousands become better woodworkers and brought knowledge and happiness to many more. Its a tremendous loss for the community!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was wondering why he was selling everything in the entire shop. I was just hoping he was taking a couple of steps back. Thankfully we can still learn from the videos he made and shared. Rest In Peace.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear the news Jim and my condolences to Charles Family .
He will be missed and may he rest in piece .

Klaus


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

Condolences. I've seen several of his videos. It's always hard to lose a member of this amazing online woodworking community. Rest In Peace


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> this is a "partial" list of the video library that Charles amassed.
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZzO_zGEmte-ReLnvPSXcy5aTJEJw4G12
> 
> and his visit with Roy Underhill.
> ...


Just watched the Roy Underhill video and it looks like they were having a good time. Also noticed that Roy Underhill just turned 69 yesterday (12/22). Happy Birthday to him. Gonna be binging on Charles videos for a while.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for this information Jim. Gosh! RIP Mr. Neil. Sympathy and prayers of strength go out to family and friends.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

A tremendous lost to the woodworking community.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jeff Fleisher has started a Go Fund Me for Charles Family to help pay the large Hospital bills that Charles had due to his extended stay in the hospital. I'm asking anyone Charles has helped to please donate to Charles Gofundme.
thanks
Jim

https://www.gofundme.com/f/charles-neil039s-medical-expenses?utm_source=customer&utm_medium=copy_link&utm_campaign=p_cf+share-flow-1&fbclid=IwAR3e4p67WTG0b3rexPgb_HO-4Y_1W08oaWXiWG3gMxDAB4EDfncx472ePSA


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok guys im with jim we need as a community to help out a family thats having to deal with a huge loss during a very stressful time of the year,nice comments are great but they dont pay bills,i think we can all afford to give just 5 dollars maybe,if we all did they could meet thier fund goal easily.this man gave this forum a huge amount of his life work,a lot for free,cant we give back something? i wish you all a nice holiday,his family will be mourning the loss.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Please help everyone Charles gofundme still has a long way to go to help pay off Charles medical bills, any amount will help!

https://www.gofundme.com/f/charles-neil039s-medical-expenses?utm_source=customer&utm_medium=copy_link&utm_campaign=p_cf+share-flow-1&fbclid=IwAR3e4p67WTG0b3rexPgb_HO-4Y_1W08oaWXiWG3gMxDAB4EDfncx472ePSA!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Great eulogy…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, Desert but it was just meant how I felt about Charles and our relationship .

I'm so glad to see more donations come in the gofundme for Charles's family nothing wrong with $ 5,10 or $20 donations. Every donation helps, thanks for all of you who have given any amount and those that still will Bless you all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

A1- your efforts on CN and his passing- very moving. I am surprised and not surprised by why more people (LJocks) are not sharing their thoughts on this guy. To me, CN stayed with Lumber Jocks, unlike the other pop YouTube woodworkers… and the best part, when engaged with CN was that he was always able to handle any heat because he controlled the temperature.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Desert he was a good friend and I wanted to do what I could even though I live thousands of miles away. Believe me sometimes it's hard for those Cherokee blooded folks to hold there temper back ,but Charles did a better job than I could given the kind of crap some people would give him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

...and that is why he was Charles Neil and you are A1Jim- One is gone the other alive- keep being yourself and I look forward to seeing your posts in the future.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very kind of you Desert,have a happy new year.


----------



## eddit (Oct 8, 2018)

I was introduced to Charles work through videos about his blotch control product. I watch a good number of his videos and always enjoyed his down-to-earth personality. I watch so many video, about techniques I had no interest in, just because I enjoyed watching him explain things. He will be missed and I can only hope that his great products will be continually available for sale, under his name to continue his legacy.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

I just ran across this topic by accident although I knew about Charles' passing from another topic submission and had responded. I only knew Charles from reputation and soaked in his videos whenever I could. I once posted on Lumberjocks asking for any help that one of the jocks might be able to help me solve a water stain problem on a furniture piece. Many folks gave me advice from using mayonnaise to a complete strip and refinish. I was really taken aback when I got an email from Charles himself giving me the solution. I was very scpticle but you don't not take advice from Charles Neil. Needless to say, it worked. I replyed to Charles with endless thank yous. My whole family marveled at my wizardry after I followed Charles' instructions. Eventually I did "fess up" and gave Charles the credit due. Lumberjocks has lost a great friend. God speed, Charles Neil.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your one of so many andy, Charles was not only a master at what he did but a class "A "human being!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

he was a great artist, and a wonderful mentor to many here. may his soul Rest In Peace.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bump

https://www.gofundme.com/f/charles-neil039s-medical-expenses


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so glad and proud of our Members for helping Charles family with the Gofundme , we are less than $500 away from their goal. GREAT JOB!!!

https://www.gofundme.com/f/charles-neil039s-medical-expenses


----------



## AJ1104 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was introduced to Charles from LJs when I was researching blotch control. Since then I have viewed many of his videos and tutorials. 
He was as colorful as his finishes and I always learned something new. A great teacher who told it as he saw it and never missed a single detail no matter how small. 
He will be missed by all.
RIP Charles. 
AJ


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Woo!! Just clicked on the link and it's now at $10,000! We all did it! What an amazing group we have here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sure Charles is looking down on us and saying all of his help and encouragement meant something to everyone.


----------



## LBH (Feb 22, 2015)

I truly wanted to meet this man. One day I was amazed he took my call and well, he never hung up! He gave me so much to both my projects and my soul.

This one hurt.

Luke


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

One of my greatest regrets too Luke, I spent many hours talking with him over the years but never could make that long trip. He is truly missed by many.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

jim is anyone working to get him put into the memorium,of all people here or that passed through this forum he deserves to be memorialized for all he gave.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Pottzy 
I didn't know that someone had to request for someone to be placed in the Memorium section of Ljs but I could go ahead and ask Cricket. Thanks for bringing that up. Take care and be safe.


----------



## LBH (Feb 22, 2015)

Here ya go big guy...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hi Pottzy
> I didn t know that someone had to request for someone to be placed in the Memorium section of Ljs but I could go ahead and ask Cricket. Thanks for bringing that up. Take care and be safe.
> 
> - a1Jim


yeah im not sure what the procedure is,it's a shame more are not put in,i think it's important we remember those that contributed here.


----------



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

I haven't been on the Coffee Lounge board much at all and it saddens me to hear this since I used to watch some of his woodworking videos. God bless him.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Hi Pottzy
> I didn t know that someone had to request for someone to be placed in the Memorium section of Ljs but I could go ahead and ask Cricket. Thanks for bringing that up. Take care and be safe.
> 
> - a1Jim
> ...


I made a few request for my friend Andy to be put in the memoriam, 
It never happened. Was and is *very upsetting* when someone that was so liked, and they can't be added. 
Yet, no offense, but here is somebody nobody knew, and somehow they were added.
I just don't get it. (shakes head)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah i like to know how it's done,im not saying that guy with one post shouldn't be in there im saying guys like your friend and charles should. jim was going to ask cricket and find out.i asked awhile back and never got an answer.it's pretty sad this just doesn't seem to warrant much attention.it needs improvement.


----------



## HappyHowie (Jan 27, 2013)

When Charles responded to an issue I posted on this site I was pleased and surprised by his kindness and willingness to help little old me. I found him to be a wonderful human being. I am sure he is working in Heaven alongside another famous carpenter there. God bless you, Charles…


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Jim, sorry for the loss of Charles Neil your friend.

I'm going to youtube to watch him.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hard to believe it's almost been a year since Charles's passing, I think of him often and know there are many others that do too. He was a very good man, I know his family and friends treasured the time they shared with him in person or online. I would say rest in peace, but I know better than that, where ever he is in the next dimension he's keeping very busy doing great things. I hope to see you when it's my turn to cross that glorious border in the next great beyond old friend. God Bless!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow the time goes quick jim,i tried to get him into the memorium but cricket said it wasn't working and they aere unable to add new members.very sad if that man doesn't his place for eternity here.


----------

